# 1972 Lemans Body mounts??? Difficulty?



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

So how hard would it be to replace the bodymounts. A 72 lemans i went to see needs all new mounts installed. A box of all the mounts come with the car.

Is this something i can do with the car jacked up in my driveway with a 115v mig/flux core welder? And or how much to have this done at a shop?

Also any how to's that can help me along.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You do not need a welder, the body will have 12 or 14 (depending if 2 or 4 were used under the firewall) and 2 holding the front clip in place.

You could remove the bolts and slide the old ones out and if needed lift the body and slide the new ones in place.


----------



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought there were two that needed to be welded?

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/body-mount-question-21771/


And how hard is it. Something that can be done in less than a day? Where can i find somesort of diagram with all the locations.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

marcello7x said:


> I thought there were two that needed to be welded?
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/body-mount-question-21771/
> 
> ...


In that thread they are talking about the mounts that support the bushings which are welded to the frame. I purchased all of the old service and body manuals for my years. Here is a pretty good restoration manual;

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972 - 2nd Edition


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Like Randy say's, you can just slide the mounts in with minimal lift on the body for ease of install. If the mount locations on the frame are rusted badly, then you would need the repair washers. If the washers are needed, they could be welded in from underneath to hold them in place. It wouldn't be the ideal situation like a body off repair but I think if the welding is respectable, it would be a solid enough repair to be safe.


----------

